# Wincc mit PLCSIM an einem PC simulieren



## sps-crash (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle, 


ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne Wincc flexible 2008 und Simatic S7 V5.4 und S7-PLCSIM V5.4+SP3 mit einander simluieren. 
Ich habe aber leider keine Verbindung beim simulieren zwischen Wincc(Runtime) und S7-PLCSIM. 

Ich hab ein fertiges Programm in Simatic erstellt die gewünschten Ein und Ausgänge in Datenbausteine gelegt. Dann hab ich in Wincc 2 Buttons erstellt und diese mit den gewünschten Variablen belegt. Bei Verbindungen hab ich MPI gewählt und das gewünschte Programm in Simatic integriert.

Nun müssten doch beide Programme beim Simulieren mit einander Kommunizieren oder fehlt da noch eine Einstellung ???


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Michael Fiedler


----------



## jabba (26 Juli 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es in der Version von PLC-Sim schon so war.

Dort muß auch die Schnittstelle zum simulieren auf MPI stehen 
(PLCSIM-MPI) im Simatic Manager.

In PLC-Sim kann man die Einstellung sehen, es sei denn man hat dieses abgewählt.

Und bitte nicht imme WinCC schreiben wenn Wincc Flexible gemeint ist.


----------



## james cutter (25 November 2011)

Also ich hab ein ähnliches Problem...
wenn ich winCC flexible zusammen mit PLCSIM simulieren lasse kann ich zwar im PLCSIM bits setzen und das auf meinem PANEL beobachten...aber mit dem PANEL bits zu setzen geht nicht.
Der Schalter springt bei betätigung gleich wieder zurück...
hat jmd n Rezept???


----------



## fuss (25 November 2011)

@ James Cutter: Hast du eine Variable aus einem Datenbaustein, einen Merker oder einen Eingang an die Schaltfläche geknüpft?

@ sps crash: Was steht bei dir denn in WinCC flex unter Verbindugen? Hast du das flex Projekt in Step7 integriert?


----------



## james cutter (25 November 2011)

ja hab ich...den entsprechenden Eingang auf dem Schalter verknüpft und als ergebniss bitsetzen fürs einschalten und bitrücksetzen fürs ausschalten.
wenn ich den Eingang im PLCSIN änder, ändert sich ja auch der Taster auf meinem simulierten PANEL...nur wenn ich den Taster auf PANEL drück ändert sich der bitzustand in PLCSIM nich...
is doch komisch...


----------



## fuss (25 November 2011)

du darfst keinen "echten" Eingang verwenden!!! Du setzt den Eingang mit deiner Taste, aber die SPS fragt den Eingang der eigentlich aus der Anlage kommen würde (in deinem Fall Häckchen bei PLC-Sim) ab und der ist "0" und somit wird dein Tasteneingabe sofort wieder überschrieben!


----------



## james cutter (25 November 2011)

wenn ich anstatt der Eingänge das ganze auf Merker verlager gehts aber auch nicht...oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch...?
oder was sind jetzt keine echten Eingänge???


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2011)

Wenn die Merker nicht durch das Programm beschrieben werden, dann muß es mit Merkern funktionieren.

Harald


----------

